# Burris AR-332 3X Prism Sight w/ Burris Tactical Rebate & PA discount $349



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

https://www.primaryarms.com/Burris_AR_332_3X_Prism_Sight_p/bu300208.htm
https://www.primaryarms.com/Sale_s/5169.htm
Burris- rifle scopes, handgun scopes, hunting scopes by Burris Optics
http://www.burrisoptics.com/pdf/tactical_rebate.pdf
Link to more info about scope at PA with MARSH(ALL)
Burris AR 332 reticle question. If the illumination fails,will the black reticle still be visible? - AR15.COM
http://s3.amazonaws.com/szmanuals/69f9e9e00c50a9ccfdd395ebe13840dc
MY bill looks like this
$349 for scope
-$110.99 discount
$239 sub
+$ 7.15 shipping
=$246.15 total
-$100 .00 Burris Rebate
=$146.15 total for a nice prism scope
I ordered at 4:20 PM Texas time,and by 12AM Texas Time I had a tracking number


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I posted the links for Midways rebate and ad for same scope at arfcom
They may come in handy since the Burris site got shut down due to traffic yesterday. I ASSume because of the rebates.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Scope was in my mailbox today. It's nice for the price,a really thick reticle for my eyes to see.
I don't know if I should mount it to the pic rail where I'll see the ghost of the FSB,or one without a FBS or just stick in a carry handle where the irons are still visible.


----------

